# Which domain i should start with ?



## X3host (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi,


I have two domains :


Bestihost.com and x3host.com


i love the second one very much but the first one is good two ,


Which one i should use it because i'm planning to change my brand to one of those domains


Your recommendations is highly appreciated guys


Regards


----------



## Licensecart (Mar 17, 2016)

x3


----------



## X3host (Mar 17, 2016)

Licensecart said:


> x3



Thank you for your comment


----------



## VyprNetworks (Mar 17, 2016)

The x3 sounds good the bestihost sorta sounds a bit childish in a way but the x3 is a good start.


----------



## WSWD (Mar 17, 2016)

x3.


----------



## X3host (Mar 17, 2016)

WSWD said:


> x3.



Thank you for the comment


----------



## drmike (Mar 17, 2016)

+1 for x3


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 17, 2016)

Interesting translations for "besti"


Icelandic: besti=best (0.3 million Icelandic speakers)


Hinglish: besti=shame, embarrassment (350 million Hinglish speakers)


TL;DR do not use BestiHost unless you already signed a contract with Advania


----------



## HostMayo-WK (Mar 18, 2016)

Besti Host (English speakers....unknown million )...the brand name is easier to type than x3 which uses a number in it ...easy to remember as it has vowels at perfect place .....in the end it doesn't matter go with the one you like the most...in the end you might set an example like go mama which has not a single world related to hosting industry yet a champ in league. I am a urdu/hindi speaker and I didn't read it besti= shame which is more exatcly typed as bezti in an urdu word ( be (less) izzati (shame) ) written in english. So it didn't even occurred once to me that it is related to that word.


----------



## Paulius777 (Mar 18, 2016)

It's hard to explain why, but x3host just sounds more catchy to mean. And if you could expand the idea about x3 meaning in your website, that would be great.


----------



## X3host (Mar 18, 2016)

VyprNetworks said:


> The x3 sounds good the bestihost sorta sounds a bit childish in a way but the x3 is a good start.



I haven't seen your comment But thanks i appreciate your comment


Thank you for the comment


----------



## X3host (Mar 18, 2016)

drmike said:


> +1 for x3



Thank you for the comment


----------



## X3host (Mar 18, 2016)

DomainBop said:


> Interesting translations for "besti"
> 
> 
> Icelandic: besti=best (0.3 million Icelandic speakers)
> ...



Thank you for your comment


----------



## X3host (Mar 18, 2016)

waqasskhalid said:


> Besti Host (English speakers....unknown million )...the brand name is easier to type than x3 which uses a number in it ...easy to remember as it has vowels at perfect place .....in the end it doesn't matter go with the one you like the most...in the end you might set an example like go mama which has not a single world related to hosting industry yet a champ in league. I am a urdu/hindi speaker and I didn't read it besti= shame which is more exatcly typed as bezti in an urdu word ( be (less) izzati (shame) ) written in english. So it didn't even occurred once to me that it is related to that word.



Thank you for your comment


----------



## X3host (Mar 18, 2016)

Paulius777 said:


> It's hard to explain why, but x3host just sounds more catchy to mean. And if you could expand the idea about x3 meaning in your website, that would be great.



X3 ( just a cool name )


But any way i'm going to start using x3host domain name


----------



## Paulius777 (Mar 21, 2016)

Just say it's three times faster hosting


----------



## TurnkeyInternet (Mar 21, 2016)

Probably too late in the process, but i'd suggest not using the phrase 'host' in your name, with terms that have blended (web became cloud, etc) you may find a long term success would be centered around something that isn't that specific.


That said, 'besthost' really has all the fingerprints of a 'i'd avoid that'.  X3host does sound more techy and better.


----------



## gigsgigs (Mar 23, 2016)

use the one you like most, before regret. A name is just a name, eventually still need to depend on your services.  your services will made your name popular.


----------



## michyprima (Apr 3, 2016)

If I were you I'd start with X3, then use a redirect if I changed my mind and wanted a change. I'd suggest avoiding anything in the name like "super", "best", "ultra" etc as those prefixes make the whole service look childish.


----------



## Cyclone Servers (Apr 6, 2016)

I would start with x3


----------



## radwebhosting (Jun 3, 2016)

By the looks of your signature, you have settled on x3, which is a great choice. You should keep the other domain. You never know if you will need to create a separate company one day...or at the least, you could use it for a hostname.


----------



## HostPace (Jul 21, 2016)

+1 for x3Host. Looks catchy to me.. Cheers.


----------



## Walnuthost (Aug 7, 2016)

For me, x3 sounds good.


----------



## Nogics Technologies (Sep 21, 2016)

x3host is the best domain to start your venture with. Keeping shortest domain is the best practice to get better SEO placement in search engines.


----------



## ISPAZE (Oct 26, 2016)

X3 Host sounds better and i see it you are using it live already . Good luck


----------



## copperhost (Nov 21, 2016)

x3host.com sounds better


----------

